
High-tech companies tempt Israel’s ultra-Orthodox into work - eplanit
https://next.ft.com/content/969e5dde-e486-11e5-a09b-1f8b0d268c39
======
jacalata
non-paywall link: [http://phys.org/news/2013-01-hi-tech-israel-religious-
jews-j...](http://phys.org/news/2013-01-hi-tech-israel-religious-jews-
job.html)

~~~
nunobrito
Thanks.

